# Ski Sundown - 2.11.2012



## gmcunni (Feb 11, 2012)

it didn't snow like it was supposed to but i skied anyway.  skied with my IPOD for company.

not crowded

soft snow was nice, some icy spots around the hill.

bumps on lower stinger were fun


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 11, 2012)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=250


----------



## planb420 (Feb 11, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=250



OH SNAP!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 11, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=250



where is your trip report for today?


----------



## Madroch (Feb 13, 2012)

Had the 8:30 to 12:00 or so shift... surprisingly good I thought.  A little soft, but not the sugar or mush I have encountered all too often this year.  Ventured into the bumps for real for the first time since the rib incident..nice to do so--had the motives on -- 82mm/182cm - they were very comfortable in the stinger/ex well spaced mini-bumps, but I think I will need some pratice if I want to make em work in anything a lot tighter or deeper.  Crossed the tails a couple of times and lost the back end-- poor skiing technique and getting used to the wideness...

Gotta say, finding the motives kind of fun and versatile- they can carve medium/ong radius on all kinds of conditions relatively well- even on the ice they are quite good (but nothing like the RC's- which just beg to bite and hold), relatively stable in slop and at speed--did okay in the forgiving bumps,  but I can't skid them consistently well yet in short check turns-- may be partly that 182cm is a lot of ski for me at 5'8" 140....(can't believe I would ever say that after spending my youth on 203cm slalam uber stiff boards).


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> where is your trip report for today?



I didn't ski this weekend, finally got rid of the cold I had all last week.


----------



## skiadikt (Feb 13, 2012)

what's happened to the regular sundown crew. no reports from greg, bvibert etc. on strike?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2012)

I've barely been out this year.  I was out with the kids for a while yesterday though...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 13, 2012)

skiadikt said:


> what's happened to the regular sundown crew. no reports from greg, bvibert etc. on strike?




I dont ski anymore.

you should come in the spring and ski gunny with us.  The dis will be there.  its a mini outer limits, just kinda not steepish.


----------



## skiadikt (Feb 13, 2012)

it's all greg's fault now that he's a rock star ...

always wanted to get up there, just tough with the gear at k.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2012)

skiadikt said:


> it's all greg's fault now that he's a rock star ...
> 
> always wanted to get up there, just tough with the gear at k.



Rent then. I am telling you right now there is no better trail to ski when it is mid march, sunny and 65 then gunny.  Probably cause it is 40 and cloudy at k with frozen bumps


----------



## Madroch (Feb 18, 2012)

Gunny  is special For a week or two each march- got plenty of time off saved to utilize if the base holds- looks thin... But I won't nay say- and I can't bash the decision to turn the guns off this year when they did... Economic reality.

I'll get what I can and hope for the best....


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 18, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Gunny  is special For a week or two each march- got plenty of time off saved to utilize if the base holds- looks thin... But I won't nay say- and I can't bash the decision to turn the guns off this year when they did... Economic reality.
> 
> I'll get what I can and hope for the best....



H8ter ;-):flame:


----------

